# AIO ist sehr laut



## Sescenarius (8. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Problem ist durch den Titel schon beschrieben, meine AIO ist leider ziemlich laut. Wenn ich spiele höre ich sie deutlich, auch durch meine Kopfhörer. Und das auch bei nicht besonders anspruchsvollen Spielen.

Ich habe folgendes System:
- Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML120L RGB
- AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
- Mainboard ASUS TUF B450-Plus Gaming

Ich konnte das die letztee Zeit ignoriere, jetzt nervt es mich aber total und ich würde gern etwas ändern. Ich habe verschiedene "ich ahlte mein Ohr an diverse Komponenten"-Test gemacht und bin mir relativ sicher dass es die Pumpe ist die Probleme macht. 

Habe ich eine Chance das ganze zu reparieren oder soll ich lieber direkt eine neue einbauen?


----------



## DuckDuckStop (8. Februar 2021)

Dann regel die Pumpe doch runter, 50/60% sollten reichen.


----------



## matti30 (8. Februar 2021)

wenn die Pumpe denn auch geregelt werden darf...


----------



## Albatros1 (8. Februar 2021)

Luftkühlung einbauen


----------



## Sescenarius (8. Februar 2021)

DuckDuckStop schrieb:


> Dann regel die Pumpe doch runter, 50/60% sollten reichen.


Also ich hab sie jetzt auf 40% bei 40° gestellt, dann ansteigend auf 100% bei 75°. Das ist als kritische Temperatur hinterlegt. Aber, woher weiß ich wie viel Leistung sie für welche Temeratur braucht?


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Luftkühlung einbauen


Denke ich auch.
Die ist leiser und fast wartungsfrei.

Denn Sinn einer solche Pseudokühlung hab ich nie begriffen.
Meist lauter, schlechter und wartungsintensiver, als ein gleich teurer Lüftkühler.


----------



## Shinna (8. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Luftkühlung einbauen


Bei einer 120iger AIO wäre das sogar für die Temps besser.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Februar 2021)

Die Pumpe beim Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML120L RGB ist rein DC-geregelt, Prozentwerte sind da also trügerisch. Bei 40% läuft das Ding mit vermutlich mit 3 Volt, was viel zu wenig für eine ordentliche Zirkulation ist.

Ich habe das selbe Modell in einem ITX-System verbaut (Eine der wenigen Fälle, in der so kleine AiOs überhaupt Sinn ergeben ...) und die Pumpe ist normalerweise zwar nicht flüsterleise, aber selbst bei maximalen Umdrehungen definitiv auch nicht so laut, dass man sie selbst mit Kopfhörern wahrnimmt - es sei denn, sie läuft ab Werk unrund oder pfeift bereits auf dem letzten Loch.
Von Haus aus laut ist eher der mitgelieferte RGB-Lüfter, den ich auch bei dir eher im Verdacht hätte, wenn's nicht nachweislich die Pumpe ist.

Ein Austausch gegen eine Luftkühler ist bei deinem System aber so oder so sinnvoll.


----------



## Sescenarius (8. Februar 2021)

Danke erst mal für die Antworten. Ich hatte das schon vermutet... Die AIO wäre nicht meine erste Wahl gewesen, als ich den PC gekauft hatte habe ich ein gutes Angebot bekommen, das gabs nur mit AIO. Naja, dann kann ich jetzt zumindest ein bisschen daran rumschrauben.

Bei meinem Gehäuse ist angegeben dass ein Kühler mit max. 15,6 cm reinpasst, der Scythe Fuma SCFM-2000t sollte mit seinen 15,5cm also knapp reingehen, oder?


----------



## Schori (9. Februar 2021)

So knapp würde ich keinen Kühler auswählen.


----------



## Albatros1 (9. Februar 2021)

Sescenarius schrieb:


> Danke erst mal für die Antworten. Ich hatte das schon vermutet... Die AIO wäre nicht meine erste Wahl gewesen, als ich den PC gekauft hatte habe ich ein gutes Angebot bekommen, das gabs nur mit AIO. Naja, dann kann ich jetzt zumindest ein bisschen daran rumschrauben.
> 
> Bei meinem Gehäuse ist angegeben dass ein Kühler mit max. 15,6 cm reinpasst, der Scythe Fuma SCFM-2000t sollte mit seinen 15,5cm also knapp reingehen, oder?


Schau mal nach dem Fuma2. Der reicht locker und hat für deine nächste CPU noch reichlich Spiel. Läuft sehr leise, meist bei min Drehzahl.
Darauf achten, daß er die Gehäusewand nicht berührt, zur Not etwas nachhelfen oder falls möglich kürzere Abstandshalter für das MB.


----------



## Shinna (9. Februar 2021)

Ich würde schauen ob man im Deckel des Case eine 280iger AIO unterbekommt. Der alte 8 Kerner hat ne TDP von 105w. Zieht also beim boosten eher 140w und mehr. Dazu eine max Temp von nur 85°C.

https://geizhals.de/arctic-liquid-freezer-ii-280-acfre00066a-a2152339.html kostet zwar in etwa soviel wie ein NH-D15 aber hat eine bessere Kühlleistung bei normalisierten 35db. Dazu gibts keine Probleme mit der Höhe wie bei einem TowerCooler. Wartungsfrei ist eine AIO genauso wie ein Aircooler. Man muss so oder so die Fans mal säubern. Und lauter sind sie auch nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Februar 2021)

So anspruchsvoll ist der 2700X auch wieder nicht. Ich hatte den damals in einem separaten ITX-System (!), das fast 24/7 nur mit Encoding beschäftigt war - sprich, alle Kerne auf Anschlag in einem engen Fractal Design Core 500. Trotzdem hat ein einfacher Ben Nevis vollauf genügt, den leise bei angenehmen 63°C maximal zu halten.

Wenn ohnehin eine CPU-Aufrüsung geplant ist, sollte man natürlich nicht ganz so tief stapeln, aber so etwas wie der Fuma (2), der Dark Rock (Pro) etc. reichen prinzipiell für alles, wenn's nicht gerade die dicksten Boliden sind und passen problemlos ins Gehäuse.


----------



## Richu006 (9. Februar 2021)

Was hier wieder erzählt wird meine Güte... 
Die Pumpe ist beim Zocken zu laut.

Weil der TE sie nach der Temperatur regelt. Das ist aber sowieso quatsch die Pumpe nach CPU temperatur zu Regeln. 
Auch die Lüfter nach cpu temp regeön ist quatsch. Besser wäre nach Wassertemperatur. Aber vermutlich mangels Sensor nicht möglich. Ergo bleibt bei den Lüftern wohl nichr viel anderes übrig.

Aber die Pumpe selbst würde ich auf einen Festen Wert einstellen. Mehr durchfluss bringt nicht zwingend kühlere Temperaturen.

40% könnte allerdings zuwenug sein. Da hilft nur testen.

Würde sagen im normalfall genügen so 60% je nach AIO. 
Einfach mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Mahoy (9. Februar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Was hier wieder erzählt wird meine Güte...
> Die Pumpe ist beim Zocken zu laut.


Und was soll dann die Lösung sein? Nicht mehr zocken?  
Entweder kann die Wakü bei jedem Auslastungszustand der CPU genug Kühlung bringen, ohne ihren Besitzer durch Lautstärke zu nerven, oder eben nicht.

75°C bei 100% Last sind jetzt für einen 2700X überhaupt nicht kritisch. Wenn es dadurch auch leise ist, kann man es  durchaus bei 40% (Welcher Spannung für die Pumpe auch immer das entspricht ...) so lassen, zumal man selten 100% Last hat.
Die Frage ist, wie lange es bei den 75°C bleibt, wenn mal etwas länger Spiele-Last (!) anliegt. Wie sich das bei seinen Spielen verhält, kann aber nur der TE ausprobieren.

Grundsätzlich ist aber so eine 120mm-AiO für eine CPU mit 105 Watt TDP schon hart auf Kante gestrickt.


----------



## Richu006 (9. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und was soll dann die Lösung sein? Nicht mehr zocken?



Die Lösung ist ganz einfach!

Die Pumpe auf eine fixe (in der Lautstärke akzeptable) Drehzahl einstellen.

Zb. auf 60%

Und fertig 

Dann wird sie beim Zocken nicht mejr lauter, weil sie ihre Drehzahl nicht erhöt xD. 

So einfach ist das.

Der Durchfluss selbst hat nur einen geringen einfluss auf die Temperaturen.

Ob jetzt 70L/h bei 100% oder 40L/h bei 60% macht Kühlubgstechnisch fast keinen Unterschid.

Ob 60% reicht muss wie gesagt getetstet werden.

Wenns nicht reicht, ja dann ist die AIO einfach wirklich kacke.

Aber ich hatte meine AIO's immer auf 7V gedrosselt gehabt und es war niemals ein Problem.


----------



## Sescenarius (9. Februar 2021)

Okay es kommt ja einiges zusammen. Ich habe nochmal explizit nach dem Fuma 2 geschaut, da komme ich aber immer beim dem Scythe SCFM-2000 Fuma 2. Der wird in der Höhe mit 155 mm angegeben und würde entsprechend knapp reinpassen.
Ansonsten habe ich noch den Scythe Mugen 5 gefunden, der mit angegeben 154mm ein bisschen mehr Platz hätte, von der Kühlleistung aber auch passen dürfte.

Wenn das gar nicht geht greife ich doch auf die Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 zurückgreifen, auch wenn ich nach meiner aktuellen Erfahrung bei AIOs eher skeptisch bin^^

Das Test mit Temperaturen und Leistung ist mir etwas zu riskant, da hab ich Angst meinen Prozessor zu grillen. Und meine Ohren sind wohl auch Murks, Mahoy hatte Recht, es liegt nicht an der Pumpe sondern an den RGB-Lüftern...


----------



## Mahoy (9. Februar 2021)

Ich freue mich ja immer, wenn ich mal recht habe , aber in dem Fall ist das eigentlich auch für dich Grund zu Freude, denn den/die Lüfter kann man ganz unkompliziert gegen leisere austauschen, ohne dass du zwingend die komplette Kühlung ersetzen musst.


----------



## Richu006 (10. Februar 2021)

Sescenarius schrieb:


> Das Test mit Temperaturen und Leistung ist mir etwas zu riskant, da hab ich Angst meinen Prozessor zu grillen. Und meine Ohren sind wohl auch Murks, Mahoy hatte Recht, es liegt nicht an der Pumpe sondern an den RGB-Lüftern...



Wird nicht passieren. Sicherheitsmechanismen werden die cpu vor erreichen kritischer Temperaturen erstmal aufs minimum drosseln. Und wenn das nicht hilft, würde eine Notabschaltubg statt finden, bevor deine cpu gegrillt ist. 

Abgesehen davon beobachtet man ja bei so einem Test durchweg die Temperaturen.

Aber ja wenns der Lüfter ist, hilft auch Pumpe drosseln nicht.
Dann braucht man leisere Lüfter und oder mehr Radiatorfläche.
120mm sind sicher etwas knapp bemessen. Auch mit leiseren Lüftern.


----------



## Sescenarius (11. Februar 2021)

Okay, also hab ich zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Die Lüfter von der AIO austauschen. Damit wird mein ursprüngliches Problem wohl behoben, der Kühler ist aber schon am Limit für die CPU.
2. Den Kühler komplett austauschen und einen leiseren einbauen, der dann auch mehr Leistung bringt und Platz nach oben für ein evtl. CPU-Upgrade macht.

Dann entscheide ich mich wohl für Nr. 2, dann muss ich mich nur entscheiden ob es der Fuma 2/Mungen 5 oder eben Arctic Liquid Freezer wird...

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

